# Immersion Preschools/Schools



## aus2012 (Jan 14, 2012)

Are there any language immersion preschools/schools in Victoria, Western Australia, or Northern Territory? I am interested in putting my children, ages 3 and 1 in French/German immersion.


----------



## Northern Beaches (Feb 11, 2012)

I recommend checking on the websites of the German and French Embassies in Australia they often have educational links on them


----------

